# ELF file data encoding not little-endian



## liquidbeats (20. August 2007)

Das habe ich eben in den Log-Files gefunden.

Ich versuche courier-authlib-mysql zum Installieren. Klappt auch Problemlos. Aber beim Starten von Postfix landet das in den Log-Files.

```
Aug 20 12:15:29 suse10164lamp authdaemond: /usr/lib/courier-authlib/authdaemond: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthcommon.so.0: ELF file data encoding not little-endian
```


Was genau will man mir damit sagen?


----------



## OnlyFoo (20. August 2007)

Dass das vermutlich für eine Big-Endian Platform kompiliert wurde. Anderes Paket suchen oder selbst kompilieren.
Little/Big-Endian -> Wikipedia


----------

